# next snow storm for catskills NY is anything coming soon?



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2011)

We could use a snow storm in the hills of the Catskills after all this rain,anybody here anything?


----------



## 180 (Feb 6, 2011)

Monday night


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2011)

Scotty said:


> We could use a snow storm in the hills of the Catskills after all this rain,anybody here anything?



Yes, the next storm arrives tonight into Tuesday AM--light/moderate snow from the Catskills through New England.  Not a major storm with most of it phasing offshore but a decent, wide swath of light snow.  Looking at about 3-6 for that area, probably low end.


----------

